# PS Introduces Rewards System for PSN Users



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PlayStation Introduces Rewards System for PSN Users*
10/27/2010 Written by Anthony Severino



Videogame communities like the PlayStation Network, or even smaller ones such as our forums, are filled with competition. Whether it’s going for a kill-streak in online multiplayer or having a massive amount of trophies, gamers are constantly looking for ways to prove just how good they are at their favorite way to pass time.
Sony has revealed yet another way to keep the competition tense; through a PlayStation loyalty program called PlayStation Rewards.

The service will start off in beta, offered only to those who subscribe to PlayStation Plus or are enrolled in the PlayStation Game Advisory Panel (GAP) prior to October 24. You must also be opted in to receive PlayStation related marketing, so if you aren’t already, you might want to log into your PSN account and opt in. Full launch to all PlayStation Network users is planned to roll out in Spring 2011. Initial invites will begin going out via email starting tomorrow.

So you must be wondering, just what are these rewards? Details are rather vague at the moment, but to give you an idea of what’s to come, here’s what is already announced:


 Exclusive PSN avatars that display member status in the program
 Exclusive dynamic themes and PlayStation Home content
 Opportunities throughout the program year to participate in members-only sweepstakes and giveaways for experiences and merchandise you won’t find elsewhere (The first of which is an all expenses paid trip to the 2011 Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas, as PlayStation’s guest)
 On top of that, you’ll also be ranked in according with how much you participate in the PlayStation world. By purchasing games, answering surveys and logging in hours online among other things, you’ll be ranked in one of three different tiers of the reward program, giving you some serious gamer cred. So whether you’re “Select”, “Pro” or “Legendary” is up to how involved you are in the PlayStation lifestyle… 

Source: PSLS


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I checked my email today and I got my invite to join the PSN rewards program Beta, there's a members only sweepstakes the prize a trip to Vegas to attend CES Sony provides airfare, hotel and pass to CES. 

Has anyone else gotten their invitation?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS Rewards FAQ*

*Q:* What is PlayStation®Rewards? 

*A:* PlayStation®Rewards is an exciting program created by PlayStation® to acknowledge and reward our most die-hard fans.

*
Q:* Who can join?

*A:* PlayStation®Rewards beta is by invitation only. When the program rolls out to the public, it will be open to any legal U.S. resident at least 13 years old (18 in Maine). For more information, read our Terms of Use.

*
Q:* If I'm under 13 years of age, can I participate in PlayStation®Rewards?

*A:* Sorry. You must be 13 years of age or older to receive communications from PlayStation®. Receiving communications is required so that we can update you about the program and your rewards eligibility. For more information, read our Terms of Use.

*
Q: *Why isn't PlayStation®Rewards open to everyone?

*A:* During our beta phase we are inviting Gamer Advisory Panel Members and early adopters of PlayStation®Plus. For more information, read our Terms of Use.

*
Q:* Why do I have to opt in for marketing communications from PlayStation® to be a member of PlayStation®Rewards?

*A:* You must agree to receive at least some communications from PlayStation® to take part in the program. How else can we get in touch about your program benefits and rewards?

*
Q:* What kinds of rewards and benefits do I get?

*A:* PlayStation®Rewards offers a wide range of rewards and benefits, including exclusive PlayStation®Home content, as well as dynamic themes, avatars, a chance at access to events like E3™, participation in Betas and other enticing rewards we have yet to think of.

*
Q:* Will everyone get the same rewards and benefits?

*A:* Everyone who participates in PlayStation®Rewards has a chance to receive cool benefits like PlayStation®Home content, as well as dynamic themes, avatars and a chance to attend exclusive access to events like E3™. The more you play and participate, the higher you'll climb in the ranks from Select to Pro to Legendary status. As your status increases, so do your rewards.

*
Q:* Can I use multiple PlayStation®Network accounts to earn status and rewards?

*A:* PlayStation®Rewards status is earned against one PlayStation®Network account. It is not possible to combine activity across multiple PlayStation®Network accounts to earn status and rewards.

*
Q:* What are the different reward levels?

*A:*Select, Pro & Legendary, in increasing order.

*
Q:*How can I tell if I've reached a reward level?

*A:* To see if you've reached a reward level, go to your profile page and look at your Reward Progress Meter to find your current status level and see how close you are to reaching the next level.

*
Q: *How do I advance my standing faster?

*A: *At launch the program rewards playing new Blu-ray games, and activity in Home & on the PlayStation®Store such as buying movies, shows, games or other content. We're always evaluating additional Reward behaviors.

*
Q:* Does the program ever reset?

*A: *Yes - your progress in the program resets at the end of every program cycle, on March 31st of each year. You will retain whatever status you had earned by that date for exactly one year, and during that year you'll have the opportunity to once again rise in the ranks and boost your status for the following program cycle. You can always check how you're doing at us.playstation.com.

*
Q: *Once I reach a reward level, how do I stay there?

*A:* Once you reach a reward level, you'll retain that standing for the remainder of the current program cycle and the entire following cycle (each cycle ends in March). Of course, that doesn't mean you should stop trying to rise in the ranks. Remember, if at any point you reach the next reward level, you'll be immediately promoted.

*
Q: *Why can't I see exactly how much progress I get for each activity?

*A:* PlayStation®Rewards is a different kind of Rewards program - we want to Reward your natural activity, not give you a bunch of hoops to jump through. We also want your feedback; during the beta tell us how this system is working for you and help us make the best program for everyone.

*
Q: *What happens if I fail to re-earn my current status by the end of the program cycle?

*A:* When the program calendar starts anew every April 1st, your progress meter resets, but you retain whatever status you earned during the previous program calendar through to the end of the program year. You can view your current status and progress on the PlayStation®Rewards tab under My Profile at us.playstation.com. Stay active though, because status is only retained for the following program year.

*
Q:* I created a PSN account and joined the rewards program today. Why does the website not show my status yet?

*A:* There can be a delay of 24 hours or more during the account creation process. Don't worry! Your PlayStation® activity during this time is still being accounted for and will be applied to your account accordingly.

*
Q: *When will I receive my rewards and benefits?

*A: *It depends on your current status and the nature of the reward or benefit. Since reaching a new reward level is a big thing to us, we believe in saying thanks sooner rather than later. So we typically send you an email each month about available rewards and benefits. Please allow at least two weeks for your activity to be reflected on your progress meter.

*
Q:* When do my rewards expire?

*A:* Details for each particular reward redemption & expiration can be found in the email accompanying the delivery of the reward.

Source: PlayStation.com


----------

